# Kister Dan



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

In my wonderings in the Merchant navy i came across a ship called the Kister Dan it was in the 1960,s that ship seemed to follow me all over . I have seen it in Liverpool and in South America can any of you buff,s tell me what happened to her Bob


----------



## Peter B (Nov 12, 2006)

Without having done any research at all, I'll guess that the name was "Kista Dan". If so, it would have been owned by J. Lauritzen.
Her story is told here:
http://www.aad.gov.au/default.asp?casid=27180


----------



## goelette (Sep 20, 2009)

If it is the same Kista Dan, she had several names during her career and certainly got around.

www.aad.gov.au/default.asp?casid=27180


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

KISTA DAN
Built 1952 by Aalborg Skibsvaerft
GRT 1128 DWT 1265 loa 65 m beam 11 m.

As far as I remember she was the first Lauritzen vessel chartered by the Australian Government to undertake research in the antarctics.
The first expedition of this sort was in 1954.

1967 MARTIN KARLSEN 
1968 converted to trawler 
1979 BENJAMIN BOWRING 
1983 ARCTIC GAEL 
1984 OLYMPIAKOS 

Demolished in Aliaga, Turkye August 1998 
Jan


----------



## hald-andersen (Aug 5, 2006)

Good Morning
You can find a lot of pictures of KISTAAN on
www.maritime-museum.dk

Reg.Hald-Andersen


----------

